# speed jigging rod



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm having a jiggin rig built for my trinidad 20. A tuna - AJ rig. I'm thinking a JAWS parabolic blank, ALPS seats, spiral wrap, split grip ...any one have any other suggestions on blanks and components?


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

If it were me it would be a spinal, then synit or black hole. I have two spinals and one black hole. I like the fast taper model of the spinals but if you like a full parabolic rod go with one of the others.

Go to this site and you can read about what people are using. 

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/

Joe


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks Joe, Wow, I see what you mean... have you got any thoughts on grips?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.jignpop.com/ 

imo you want a full parabolic rod. i would go with a Jm blank. they are super light and the lifting power is un real.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

go with the jaws there made in the jm factory awsome blank look it up on acidwrap.com they can get you a alps kit withe jaws blank out the door for under 120


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I built a Batson Rainshadow Composite Jigging Blank 500 grams spiral wrapped a.k.a. Acid Wrap last year. Make sure that your first guide from the reel seat goes in the opposite direction the rest of your guides spiral. Because it you make all guides spiral in same direction, as you retrieve line when cranking reel your line is going to pile up on one side of your spool. Basically, if you look at a traditional conventional reel fishing rod. All the guides are inline, consider this to be zero degrees. Now your first guide for spiral wrap will be somewhere around 5 or more degrees to the left of zero degrees. Then the next guide will be close to 45 degrees to the right of zero degrees. The next guide then is around 60-70 degrees to the right of zero degrees. The next guide is around 90 degrees to the right of zero degrees. Then next guide is at around 180 degrees to right of zero degrees. Then your remaining guides are all at 180 degrees to right of zero degrees all the way to rod tip.


----------

